
February 1 Is Change Your Password Day - based2
http://gizmodo.com/5879669/february-1-is-change-your-password-day-ive-decided
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Am-1-Februar-ist-
Aend...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Am-1-Februar-ist-Aendere-dein-
Passwort-Tag-3088184.html)

